# Dialog title text help...



## XperianceD (Jun 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: RC 0

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi.

I'm trying to create a theme for my Xperia Arc and have the bulk of it done but can't seem to be able to change the blue text as seen in the images...
























...I am modifying the ROM's framework-res and not a Theme Chooser file as that is way above my skill set. If anyone could point me to the specific lines of code it would be much appriciated.


----------



## XperianceD (Jun 1, 2012)

Got it sorted thanks to Alexia...


----------

